# What tools do I need to change bottom bracket bearings?



## eedijs (Sep 20, 2009)

I have a Fuji Nevada 3.0 (2008) bike and I want to change the bearings, but I do not know what tools I need. Here is a link for more info about my bike - 2008 fuji Nevada 3.0 - BikePedia


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Cartridge Bearing Type Bottom Bracket Service

Crank Installation and Removal- Square Spindle Type


----------



## Ride-Aid (May 20, 2013)

You have a sealed cartridge bearing bottom bracket. You will not be able to change the bearings, you will need to replace the bottom bracket.

Seeing as all it says is "sealed cartridge" for the bottom bracket, it will be difficult to determine which bottom bracket tool you will need. Can you tell us if there are indents on the inside of the bottom bracket shell, or the outside? You should be able to see this from the non-drive side.


----------



## eedijs (Sep 20, 2009)

ah, I thought I could buy things without being near my bike (I'm in the UK at the moment). I once tried to take off the cranks and I remember that I could unscew something but then there was something like a square which I couldn't unscrew? Not entirely sure, but I guess I'll have to check that when I'm home.
So basically you're saying that I need a new bracket and bearings for this bike? If I cannot change the bearings, that means they haven't been changed for 5 years which must be bad? 
If I do need to change the bottom bracket, will anything fit that? Shimano, SRAM - does it matter?


----------



## Ride-Aid (May 20, 2013)

Bicycle drivetrain components tend to be very specific, along with the tools that go with.

You do need a Square Taper Crank Puller to remove your crank arms. Then you will need a bottom bracket tool to remove the bottom bracket. You will likely need the BBT32C Tool.

The bottom bracket you need will also be incredibly specific. First, you will need a 'square taper' bottom bracket. The shell diameter will need to match and make sure that the shell width will also fit. Square taper bottom brackets will likely need to be special ordered as they are not a standard product to stock because of all the specific kinds.

If it has been 5 years you may or may not need to replace it. A good way to tell would be to remove the chain off the chainrings and spin the cranks to see how freely the cranks spin.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Never underestimate the value if your local bike shop.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Shimano UN55 Square Taper Bottom Bracket

Shimano UN26 Bottom Bracket

You need a 68mm x 113 or 118 at a guess. The easiest way to know is measure the length of the spindle on the old one.

For the small amount extra I would get the UN 55 model.
Those links I gave before list the tools and how to do the job. You don't need to buy Park tool just the equivalent cheaper ones.
While it is a very simple jobs there are things that can go wrong. Sealed BB last a long time and don't need to be changed often. I would most likely pay a shop to do it rather than buy tools for a one off job.


----------



## Ride-Aid (May 20, 2013)

customfab said:


> Never underestimate the value if your local bike shop.


Agreed. Especially for something like this were the tools required are very specific and you will not use them frequently.


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

mitzikatzi said:


> While it is a very simple jobs there are things that can go wrong. Sealed BB last a long time and don't need to be changed often. I would most likely pay a shop to do it rather than buy tools for a one off job.


Of course, everybody has a different take on things. I've been into biking for nearly 3 years now, and have done all my own repairs. If you have any sort of mechanical skills, you can google, youtube, or ask questions on this site to get the info you need to do on "How-to" anything bicycle.

I've built up quite the bike specific tool collection over those years with the motto "might as well buy the $20 tool and do it myself rather than pay the bike shop $20 to do it for me."

Now myself, I own 3 bikes that I service when needed and have other friends/family that ask me to fix things on their bikes (that could be good or bad).

Sure, things can and do go wrong. You learn from each experience. If you feel like you might be into cycling for the long hall, I say grab a crank puller, the approrpriate bottom bracket tool, a tube of grease and replace that puppy yourself.

My $0.02


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

+1^^, I'm of the same persuasion. You should honestly assess your mechanical aptitude before you decide to do this type of work on your own bike, however. If you haven't been working on simpler stuff, you might be starting with a pretty serious repair. Trash your BB threads and you'll think the shop rate is cheap. A crank arm coming off mid ride can be anything from funny to extremely painful and expensive.


----------

